# Curdled Soap??? what the..



## ChouChou (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm a newbie to this forum & soap making.

Just put together a CP soap, Palm Oil, Coconut Oil, Olive Oil, a little castor oil and shea butter.

Did the soap / lye calc's & all was going swimmingly...

Got perfect trace & all was beautiful till.......

mixed some water soluble Titanium dioxide, teaspoon to make sure 1/2 of the soap mix was white, mixed it into the mixture... all good

then I added about 5mls of coconut fragrance oil & the weirdness started..

first it was like the whole soap mixture went all thin & liquid again??? then it "curdled" huh??

What happened?? 

The other half of the soap was perfect, i added vanilla essential oil to that.

any suggestions of where it all went wrong?

many thanks
Richard


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 1, 2013)

Sounds like ricing.. Did you try to blend it again to see if it would thin out? Many times it will. Or did you get soap on a stick?

Certain FO can be tricky and do this. Research and look for reviews if you can on each one. Where was this FO from? What's the name?


----------



## ChouChou (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, we did try for about 1 minute to blend... but about 10 sec later it was back to the curdled look

It was a FO from a local supplier, was supposed to be good.... obviously not. 

Is there anything to prevent this? apart from NOT using the FO?

thanks


----------



## lsg (Sep 1, 2013)

I wouldn't take the chance of using that fragrance oil again.  Just make sure to get fragrance oils from reputable dealers that have reviews.  Many suppliers show reviews or list if a fragrace will discolor, acclerate trace etc.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm also betting on the fragrance oil as your culprit.

Next time this happens, persevere a bit longer and see if you can get it to come back together.


----------



## hlee (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm not sure this would be the fault of the supplier though.
 Some fragrances are just harder to work with and there are some things you can try if you love a tricky fragrance.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 1, 2013)

If you really like the scent you could try doing it HP. Add the FO after the gel is done. Some of my favorites misbehave in CP too.


----------

